# Bet you don't own *anything* like this.



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Ray Vincent has been following his muse and making these here in Gananoque for years. I figure a ten string tenor ukulele is almost a small ten string guitar…









Tenor ukulele. Shell back ten string. Handmade. | String | Kingston | Kijiji


Handmade by me. Check out my website to see what else I have done. rayvincent.ca This is a unique design of my own and have built many different instruments around it. ShellBack Tenor Ukulele ten string Tuning Dd Gg CC EE AA Worth clear fluorocarbon Scale length 17" Nut width 43mm Western red...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

if you put your ear to it.. you can hear "the ocean" by zep faintly.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> Ray Vincent has been following his muse and making these here in Gananoque for years. I figure a ten string tenor ukulele is almost a small ten string guitar…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing some people here, that may not be a safe bet...


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> Ray Vincent has been following his muse and making these here in Gananoque for years. I figure a ten string tenor ukulele is almost a small ten string guitar…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Good candidate for shell pink.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lovely tone. I like the soundhole on top. I think I may steal that idea.
I take it that's not an actual nautilus shell, but rather made out of strips of wood to resemble one. But clever idea and design, nonetheless.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Lovely tone. I like the soundhole on top. I think I may steal that idea.
> I take it that's not an actual nautilus shell, but rather made out of strips of wood to resemble one. But clever idea and design, nonetheless.


No nautili were harmed in the creation of this instrument.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

That is really neat! Never seen anything like that.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of a Charango.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just lookin at the back I'd be expecting some ugly mofo to come crawlin out of it.


----------



## Ray Vincent (2 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> Lovely tone. I like the soundhole on top. I think I may steal that idea.
> I take it that's not an actual nautilus shell, but rather made out of strips of wood to resemble one. But clever idea and design, nonetheless.


Thanks! And yes your right it's made of strips of wood. No nautilus.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Ray Vincent said:


> Thanks! And yes your right it's made of strips of wood. No nautilus.


Welcome to GC, Ray. There's a spot to introduce yourself here: New Member Introductions


----------



## Ray Vincent (2 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> Welcome to GC, Ray. There's a spot to introduce yourself here: New Member Introductions


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Christmas bump.


----------

